# New Moderators: [email protected] and silverstilts



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I wanted to let you guys know that [email protected] and silverstilts have stepped up and volunteered to help moderate this site. They have been great members here and are both knowledgeable tradesmen and I'm excited to have their help.

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:

This site has been really fun to be apart of. Where else can you go to talk with other pros about Drywall? Thanks for being apart of it everyone.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Am I going to have to be good now?


----------

